# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  "الديوان" قراءة في كتاب (رسالة في الطريق إلى ثقافتنا)

## ابو حمزة العراقي

"  الدِّيوان "
قراءةٌ في كتاب                 
" رسالةٌ في الطريقِ إلى ثقافتِنا "
للعلامة محمود بن محمد شاكر – رحمه الله تعالى -
بقلم : يوسف بن عواد البردي
(الحلْقةُ الأُولى)
بعد ستةِ قرونٍ من سقوط الإمبراطوريّة الرومانيّة ، بدأت الحروبُ الصليبيَّةُ سنة 498هـ ، في خلالها كان الإسلامُ قد ظهر بدينه وثقافته ، وأنشأ حضارةً نبيلةً متماسكةً كاملةً ممتدةً من حدود الصين إلى الهند ، إلى أقصى الأندلس ، إلى قلب أفريقيَّة ، وحصر النصرانيَّة في الشمال بعد أنْ أخرجها من الأرض ، وظلَّ الصراعُ قائماً مدة خمسةِ قرون ، بين النصرانية المحصورة في الشمال وبين الإسلام الذي يُتاخمها جنوباً ، ولكنَّ جيوشَ النصرانية لم تستطعْ أن تفعل شيئاً يُذكر ، مع تطاول الأمر .
وتدبر الأمرَ قادةُ النصرانية – وهم رجالُ الكنيسة وملوكُ الإقطاع – فرأوا أن يتَّجهوا إلى الشمال ليُدخِلُوا في النصرانية الهمجَ ممن لا دين له يَجمعُه ، ليكون بعد قليل مدداً لجيوشٍ جرارةٍ تُطبقُ على ثغورِ العالَمِ الإسلامي في الشام ومصرَ بعد خوض المعركة الكبرى بين النصرانيةِ والإسلام .
وكان جزءاً من هذا الإعداد : تبشيع ( الإسلام ) في عيونهم ، وأنَّ أهلَ الإسلامِ وثنيون ، وأنَّ رسول الإسلام كان .. وكان ، حاشاه (صلى الله عليه وسلم ) ، فلم يتركوا باباً من الكذب والتمويهِ إلا دخلوه ، ليُقرُّوا معانيَه في قرارة نفوس أتباعِهم .
بدأت ( الحرب الصليبية ) واكتسحتْ في طريقها أهلَ النصرانية وسفحت دماءَهم بفظاظة ، وبدأت تكتسحُ ثغورَ الإسلام وعواصمَه الشمالية وتسفحُ الدماء المسلمة ، واستمرت هذه الحرب  قائمة قرنين كاملين ، كانت فرحةً رائعةً ، ولكنها انتهت سنة 690هـ بالإخفاق واليأس من حرب السلاح ، وكانت حسرةً وغصةً في قلوب الرُهبان والملوك والمثقفين .
بطل عملُ السلاحِ بالإخفاق واليأس ، وخمدتْ الحروبُ بين الإسلامِ و النصرانيّة نحو قرنٍ ونصفِ قرنٍ من الزمان ، ثم وقعتْ الواقعة - التي لم تخطر على بال النصارى - ، ففي يوم الثلاثاء 20 من جمادي الأولى سنة 857 هـ ، سقطت القسطنطينيةُ عاصمةُ المسيحيّة ، ودخلها " محمد الفاتح " – رحمه الله تعالى – بالتكبير والتهليل ، وارتفع الأذانُ في طرف أوربّةَ الشرقيّة ، وصلّى المسلمونَ العصرَ في كنيسة " آيا صوفيا " ، اهتز العالمُ الأوربيُّ كلُّه هزةً عنيفةً ممزوجةً بالخزي والخوف والرعْب والغضب والحقْد ، ولكنْ قارنَ ذلك إصرارٌ مستميتٌ على دفع هذا الخزي وإماطةِ هذا الخوف والرعْب ، ومن يومئذٍ بدأت أوربّةُ تتغيّرُ بهمة ٍ لا تفـترُ ولا تعرفُ الكلل ! .
بدأ الرهبانُ وتلاميذُهم معركةً أخرى ، أقسى من معارك الحرب ، معركةَ المعرفةِ والعلمِ الذي هيَّأ للمسلمين ما هيَّأَ من أسباب الظَّفَرِ والغَلبة .. فقد كان بيَّناً لعقلائهم أنَّ سرَّ قوةِ الحضارة الإسلامية هو العلمُ ، علمُ الدنيا وعلمُ الآخرة ، وهو ( الدين )  المقنعُ لجماهير البشر ، فهم يدخلونَه طوعاً واختياراً، وعلمُ الدنيا هو الذي مكَّن لهذه الحضارةَ الإسلامية أنْ تمتلك هذه القوةَ الهائلةَ المتماسكةَ التي شعروا أنها مستعصية ٌ على الاختراق .
تمضي الأيامُ والسنونُ وتتطاول... ، وأوربّّةُ بأسرها لا تنامُ إلّا على فراش من الرمضاء اللاذعة ، لا يدعُ لجنبٍ ساعةً من طُمأنينة ، زاد التصميمُ  على المقاومة !! ، ورسختْ في العظام الحيّةِ لا في النفوس وحدَها ولا في العقول بغضاءُ ساريةٌ مشتعلةٌ للفْظ ( المسلمين ) ، لا تزدادُ على مرِّ الأَيَّام إلّا توهجاً وانتشاراً ، ونزلتْ هذه البغضاءُ من النُّفوس منزلةَ ( الدِّين ) الراسخ في أعماق الفطرة ، وبدأت اليقظةُ ذاتُ الهدفِ الواحدِ الذي لا يغفلُ عنه راهبٌ ولا عالمٌ ، ولا صغيرٌ ولا كبير ، ولا عاميٌّ ولا متعلم ، ولا رجلٌ ولا امرأة , وبدأ التجمُّعُ لإعداد أمةٍ مسيحيِّةٍ قادرةٍ على دفع رعْب المسلمين  .
كان كلُّ مدد هذه اليقظةِ مستجلباً كلُّه من علوم دار الإسلام ، من العلم الحيِّ في علمائه ، ومن العلم المسطَّر في كتبه ، والسبيل إلى ذلك في الأمرين جميعاً ،كان معرفةَ اللسانِ العربيِّ ، الذي كان له السيادةُ المطلقةُ على العالم ، قروناً قبل ذلك طِوالا ،فكان من أهمِّ الوسائل المُوصلة إلى جني ثمار هذه النهضة ، بعثةُ أعدادٍ كبيرةٍ ممن تعلموا العربية وأجادوها إجادةً ما ، تخرجُ لتسيحَ في أرض الإسلام  ، وتجمعَ الكتبَ شراءً وسرقةً ، وتلاقي الخاصَّة من العلماء ، وتخالطَ العامَّة من المثقفين والدُّهماء ، وتدوِّنَ في العقول وفي القراطيس ما عسى أن ينفعَهم في فهم هذا  العالم الإسلاميِّ الذي استعصى على المسيحيِّة واستعلى قروناً طوالاً ، يخرجون أفواجاً تتكاثرُ على الأيَّام ، ويجوبونَ أرجاء هذا العالم ، ويعودون لإتمام عملين عظيمين :
•	إمدادُ علماء اليقظة النصرانية بهذه الكنوز النفيسة من الكتب التي حازوها أو سَطوْا عليها ، وإطلاعهم على ما وقفوا عليه فيها .
•	إطلاعُ رهبان الكنيسة وملوكها على كل ما علموا من أحوال دار الإسلام .
وكان أهم ما لاحظوه أو خبروه ، هذه الغفلةَ المطبقةَ على أرض الإسلام، والتي أورثهم إياها الاستنامةُ إلى النصر القديم على المسيحيّة  ، والاغترار بالنصر الحادث بفتح القسطنطينية ، ثم سماحة أهل الإسلام عامتِهم وخاصتِهم مع مَنْ دينُه يخالفُ دينَهم ، ولا سيَّما اليهود والنصارى ، لأنهم أهلُ كتاب  ، وأهلُ ذمة ، ولأنهم أتباع الرسولين الكريمين موسى وعيسى ابن مريم – عليهما السلام - ، وأَعلَموا رهبانَهم وملوكهم أنَّ هذا هو الذي يسَّر لهم أنْ يجوبوا في الأرض غير مُرَوَّعين، ويسّر لهم خاصة أن يُداهنوا العلماء والعامة وينافقوهم ويُوهموهم بالمكرِ أنهم طلابُ علمٍ لا غير ، خالصةً قلوبُهم لحبِ العلمِ والمعرفةِ .. واللهُ عليمٌ بالسرائر .
ومِن يومئذٍ نشأت هذه الطبقةُ من الأُوربيِّين الذين عُرفوا فيما بعد باسم ( المستشرقين ) وهم : أهمُّ وأعظم طبقة تمخَّضت عنها اليقظةُ الأوربيَّة ،لأنهم جندُ المسيحيَّةِ الشماليَّة ، الذين وهبوا أنفسَهم للجهاد الأكبر!، ورضُوا لأنفسهم  أن يظلُّوا مغمورين في حياة بدأت تموج بالغنى والصيتِ الذائع ، وحبسوا أنفسَهم بين الجدران المختفية وراء أكداسٍ من الكتب ، مكتوبةٍ بلسانٍ غير لسان أمَمِهم التي ينتمون إليها ،لا همَّ لهم إلا حيازةُ كنوز علم دار الإسلام بكل سبيل .
بفضل هولاءِ ( المستشرقين ) المتبتَّلين عن زخرف الحياة الدنيا ، الذين كانت قلوبُهم تتوهجُ ناراً - على الإسلام وأهله – هي أعتى من كل ما في قلوب رُهبان الكنيسة ، ولكنَّهم كانوا يملكون من القدرة الخارقة على مخالطة أهل الإسلام في ديارهم ، تعلى وجوهَهم سيماءُ البراءة واللين والتواضع وسلامة الطوية والبِشْر ، وبفضل هولاء وحدَهم ، وبفضل ملاحظاتِهم التي جمعوها من السياحة في دار الإسلام ومن الكتب ، وبذلها لملوك المسيحية الشمالية ، نشأت طبقة الساسة – الذين يُعِدُّون ما استطاعوا من عدة لردِّ غائلة الإسلام ثم قهره في عقر دياره – وهم الذين عُرفوا فيما بعد باسم رجال (( الاستعمار )) .
وبفضل هولاء وحدهم ، وبفضل ملاحظاتهم التي زوَّدوا بها رهبان الكنيسة ، ثارت حميَّةُ الرهبان ، ونشأت الطائفةُ التي نذرت نفسها للقتال!! في سبيل المسيحية ، وللدخول في قلب العالم الإسلامي لكي تُحوِّل مَنْ تستطيع تحويله عن دينه إلى الملة المسيحية ، وان ينتهي الأمرُ إلى قهر الإسلام في عقر داره ، وهكذا ظنوا يومئذ ، وهذه الطائفة هي التي عُرفت فيما بعد باسم رجال (( التبشير )) .
فهذه ثلاثةٌ متعاونةٌ متآزرةٌ متظاهرةٌ ( الاستشراق ، التبشير ، الاستعمار ) جميعهم يدٌ واحدة ، وأهدافهم واحدة ، ووسائلهم واحدة في القضاء على العالم الإسلامي .
... وهكذا تهاوت في أوربة سدودُ الجهل ، وانبثقت اليقظة ، وفُتحت بعضُ مغاليقِ خزائن العلم ، وانقشعت ظلمةُ (( القرون الوسطى )) واصطفت "كتائب الهمج" تزحف وفي أيديها مصابيح ينبعثُ منها بصيصٌ يضيءٌُ ليكشف غياهبَ الظلمات ، وبالصبر، وبالجهد ، وبالجرأة ، وبالعزيمة وبنبذ التواني ، صارت أوربةُ قوةً تمدُها فتوحُ العلم الجديد بما يزيدها بأساً وصرامة ... وصار في الأرض عالمان : عالَم في دار الإسلام مفتَّحةً عيونُهم نِيام، وعالمٌ من أوربة أيقاظاً عيونهم لا تنام !؟ وضعوا لهم قواعدَ راسخةً تجنبهم أخطاء المراحل السابقة في الصراع مع العالم الإسلامي  ، و كان على رأس هذه القواعد : تنحية السلاح جانباً ، لأنه يستثير مالا يعلمون مغبته من سوء العاقبة ،ثم العمل الدائب البصير الصامت الذي يتيح لهم تقليم الأظافر- أو خلعها من جذورها – التي نشبت في قلب أوربة من قبل طلائع العالم الإسلامي المظفرة متمثلة بـ ( التُّرك ).
وفضَّت المسيحيةُ عن نفسها قيودَ الحصار ، وخرجت جحافلُها تجوبُ البحرَ وتنذرُ البرَّ بالدمار ، انطلقت الأساطيلُ من شواطئ أوربةَ مزودة بالعُدة والعتاد والرجال الأشداء ، والعلماء والرهبان ، وهدفها أن تطوِّق دار الإسلام محيطة بها من شواطئ المغرب إلى شواطئ الهند ، تتحسَّسُ مواطنَ الضعف في أقاليمها المتطرفة ، فانقضُّوا على الضعيف والعاجز والغافل ، وخادعوا ونافقوا ، واستغفلوا وأرهبوا ، واستضعفوا وسيطروا ، واستنزفوا ونهبوا الكنوز المخبوءة في قلب دار الإسلام .. ولهيبٌ في القلوب لا تطفأ نارُه... وفجأةً وبمعونة البحَّارين المسلمين العرب ، عثر (( كولومبس )) على أرض الهنود الحمر
( أمريكا ) ، وما هو إلا قليل حتى تدفق السيل الجارف من أوربة يدفعه بريقُ الذهب والغنى ، وملأ المغامرون القساة الأرض البكر ، وزحفوا فيها واستباحوها ، وسفحوا دماء الملايين سفحاً مبيراً ، غدراً وخِسِّة ، لا يردعهم عن ذلك رادع ، وشفى كلُّ أوربي  غليلاً كان في قلبه معداً لدار الإسلام ،واتجهت أساطيلُهم إلى افريقية تختطف آلافاً مؤلفةً من الآمنين السود ، مسلمين وغير مسلمين ، رجالاً ونساءً وصغاراً.
هلك في هذه الرحلات آلافٌ كثيرة من المستضعفين تحت السياط ، وتبقَّى آلاف قليلة لتكون تحت أيديهم بهائم مسخرة بالذل لعمارة الأرض ، وظهر الفساد في البر والبحر ، وبلغت أوربة مبلغاً يزيدها فجوراً وشراهةً وسفكاً للدماء ، وغطرسةً فوق ذلك تزدادُ على الأيام تعالياً ، وصارت أوربة عالماً مخيفاً مرهوبَ الجانب ، تزداد كل يوم ثقافةً وعلماً ، فهماً و يقظةً ، وتجربةً وخبرةً في كلِّ خيرٍ وشر ، وتزداد مع ذلك أيضا خبثاً و مكراً و غدراً بالآمنين ، وهي مع ذلك كله تُعد حضارةً إنسانيةً عالمية !؟ ، ويزيدها إنسانيةً و عالميةً أنها جاءت مبشرة بدينٍ جديد ، عقيدتُه مبنيةٌ على البغضاء والحقد والجشع و الغدر وسفك الدماء .
ومع هذه الأساطيل الفاجرة ، خرجت من مكامنها أعداد وافرة من رجال يُجيدون اللسان العربي ، ومنهم رهبان وغير رهبان ، ركبوا البحر زرافات و وحداناً ، هدفهم مقر دار الخلافة في ديار الإسلام
( تُركيَّة )، وغيرها من بلاد المسلمين ، لبسوا من اجل ذلك كلَّ زِيٍّ، زيَّ التاجر والسائح والصديق الناصح ، و زيَّ العابد المتبتِّل ، وتوغلوا يستخرجون كلَ مخبوءٍ كان عنهم من أحوال دار الإسلام ، أحوال عامته و خاصته ، علمائه وجهَّاله ، وحلمائه وسفهائه ، جيوشه ورعيته ، عبادته ولهوه ، قوته وضعفه ، حتى تدسَّسوا إلى أخبار النساء في خدورهن ، فلم يتركوا شيئاً إلا خبروه وفتشوه وذاقوه ، ومن هولاء و من خبرتهم ومن تجربتهم ، خرجت أهم طبقة تمخضت عنها اليقظة الأوربية (( طبقة المستشرقين )) الكبار ، وعلى علمهم وخبرتهم  وتجاربهم ، رست دعائم (( الاستعمار )) ، ورسخت قواعد (( التبشير )) . 
فالاستشراق : هو عين (( الاستعمار )) التي بها يبصر ويحدق ، ويده التي بها يُحس ويبطش ، ولولاه لظل الاستعمار في عمياءه يتخبط ، ولولاه لاستبهمت عليه المسالك وهام في أودية الضلال ، ومع تطاول السنين عليه ، اكتسب لنفسه أعواناً من اليهود و شذَّاذ الآفاق من أهل الإسلام وغير دار الإسلام ، يستأجرهم لتوسيع رقعةِ خبرته تارةً ، ولبثِّ أفكارٍ مدروسةٍ بين جماهير دار الإسلام تارةً أخرى ، للتمكن من إشعال نار الفتنة حين يقتضي الأمر ،فتنةٌ تُفرق شمل الناس وتمزقهم وتشغلهم عن الكيد الخفي الذي يراد بهم .
يتبع... بإذن الله تعالى

----------


## سعيد يوسف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابو حمزة العراقي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..وجزاك الله تعالى الجنة أخي سعيد، وشكرا لمرورك.

----------

